# Help Identifing an old camera GES .GESCH



## Francisco Caamano (Feb 9, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone has any idea about this camera, and there is something in the body that says GES .GESCH, also as you can see in the front says PORT-BOX and in  the lens what you can see in the picture... no clue on who made it and what year is it... 

Thank you


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 9, 2015)

Umm, I figure you do not physically have this camera ... as the body says SPORT BOX.
The lens is marked Sport Box 2.
Google it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 9, 2015)

It seems to be a midcentury viewfinder camera made of bakelite, maybe from the 40's. Found it on this site that I've used sometimes.

http://www.collection-appareils.fr/x/html/camera-2469-Kamera und Apparatebau_Sport Box.html


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 25, 2015)

McKeowns lists a Sport-Box 2, circa 1950. Black bakelite, f8 50mm lens. From Kamera & Apparatebau in Vienna. Cool.


----------

